# Bill Harding



## robroberts (Jul 29, 2006)

anyone know the whereabouts of bill harding from chelmsford.
worked for clan line then maff as chief engineer ?
last known in Lowestoft mid 90s


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Rob to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer. I suggest you ask same question on the MN site www.mowbars.plus.com.


----------



## William Harding (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob,

I was told that this site held a search for me. If you e-mail me at 
(email address and phone numbers removed as per site policy. Please use the Personal Message system for initial contact.)

I'm back living in Lowestoft. I work for Smit International, the Dutch salvage group. Lots to catch up with I think.

Kiki has been in touch again too, just after Christmas. And was being nostalgic with Kim over the bikes in the Forest of Dean.

I can't remember when I last came to see you, but I've had some poor emotional/financial years since then. Bounced back up now -- but lost all my contact info a few years ago on a holiday, and have been trying various ways of getting info about old friends. Hadn't even realised there was a site like this. 

Got told about this site yesterday midday, 'cos an article in January 08's Ship's monthly was about Clan Line so a local shipyard manager showed me the article, and how coincidental because last night someone else I've not seen in a while called and said someone called Rob Roberts was trying to find me on this site.

Hope you are doing OK. I'd love to get back in touch.

Best Wishes,
Bill


----------

